# Guinness Foreign Extra Stout Clone



## cam89brewer (22/4/12)

I am considering using this recipe and was wondering what people thought of it and also if it really is necessary to ferment in 2 batches and if so why? please enlighten me...

Guinness Foreign Extra Stout clone
5 gallons/19 L, all-grain; OG = 1.078; FG = 1.019; IBU = 40; SRM = 43; ABV = 7.5%

Ingredients:

13 lbs. (5.9 kg) 2-row pale ale malt
2 lbs. 2 oz. (0.96 kg) flaked barley
1.0 lb. (0.45 kg) roasted barley (500 L)
11.33 AAU Challenger hops (60 mins) (1.6 oz./46 g of 7% alpha acids)
Wyeast 1084 (Irish Ale) or White Labs WLP004 (Irish Ale) yeast (2 qt./2 L starter plus 0.5 qt/500 mL mini-starter)
2/3 cup corn sugar (for priming)

Step by Step:

Brew pale base beer Mash flaked barley and 11 lbs. (5.0 kg) of pale malt for 60 minutes at 152 F (67 C) in 4.1 gallons (15 L) of water. Collect about 6 gallons (23 L) of wort and boil hard for 90 minutes, adding hops with 60 minutes left in boil. Shoot for a yield around 4 gallons (15 L). (Your SG should be around 1.093.) Cool wort, siphon to fermenter, aerate and pitch yeast from big starter. Ferment at 68 F (20 C). 

Make stout coloring extract Mash roasted barley and 2.0 lbs. (0.91 kg) of pale malt at 152 F (67 C) in 80 oz. (2.4 L) of water. Stir in CaCO3 until pH value is between 5.2 and 5.4. Mash for 4560 minutes. Collect 1.5 gallons (5.7 L) of wort. Boil for 30 minutes to reduce volume to 1 gallon (3.8 L). Cool wort, siphon to 1 gallon (3.8 L) jug, aerate and pitch yeast. Ferment at 6872 F (2022 C). Make stout Combine beers in keg or bottling bucket


----------



## DarkFaerytale (23/4/12)

someone can correct me if i'm wrong but i do remember people useing a small amount of acidulated malt to get that 'guiness twang'


----------



## cam89brewer (23/4/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> someone can correct me if i'm wrong but i do remember people useing a small amount of acidulated malt to get that 'guiness twang'



Now thinking I have heard that before, would that be on top of the recipe or replace base malt with it? and how much?


----------



## HoppingMad (23/4/12)

Looks like you're using the 2005 BYO magazine recipe.

The clone recipe from Tess & Mark Szamatulski's book 'Clone Brews' suggests an addition of 85g (3 ounces) of Acidulated/Sauer Malt.

That recipe can be found here:
Guinness Clone - CloneBrews

Good luck with the batch, am curious about both recipes, so let us know how it comes out and how close you think you get to the real deal.

Hopper


----------



## cam89brewer (23/4/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Looks like you're using the 2005 BYO magazine recipe.
> 
> The clone recipe from Tess & Mark Szamatulski's book 'Clone Brews' suggests an addition of 85g (3 ounces) of Acidulated/Sauer Malt.
> 
> ...



The only thing I am a little worried about the recipe is the amount of roasted malt, I have used half that amount before in a 23 litre batch and seemed to much.


----------



## cam89brewer (23/4/12)

cambrew said:


> The only thing I am a little worried about the recipe is the amount of roasted malt, I have used half that amount before in a 23 litre batch and seemed to much.



Bump!... I know it is annoying but I have done heaps of research on all of this but can't find any info on the proper Guinness foreign extra stout or is there no info because no one has actually accurately cloned it? or am I the only one on here that actually likes it?


----------



## brewtas (24/4/12)

cambrew said:


> The only thing I am a little worried about the recipe is the amount of roasted malt, I have used half that amount before in a 23 litre batch and seemed to much.



I brewed the Export Stout recipe from Brewing Classic Styles and it had about the same amount of Roasted Barley. Tasted great. Give it a go I reckon and then you can made adjustments for the next brew.


----------



## dr K (24/4/12)

Read "Stout" by Lewis.
Guinness do have a Flavour Extract that they send to international contract brewers.
The real guiness twang is likely attributed to Brett Anomalous/Clausneii, although having sampled much Guinness from various bars and cans over the last 30 years in Australia, tasted some great and some, well...I suggest that the twang we get here is entirely due to bad practise by the publican (even in an "Irish" pub Guiness is not a big seller), is old beer in uncleansed lines, not thats its going to give you botulism.

K


----------



## StraussyStrauss (24/4/12)

cambrew said:


> Bump!... I know it is annoying but I have done heaps of research on all of this but can't find any info on the proper Guinness foreign extra stout or is there no info because no one has actually accurately cloned it? or am I the only one on here that actually likes it?



I love this beer. I think it's the best BUL beer in Aus. 

I have a recipe, which I think is the US version. (not Aus: as I've heard that each 'world zone' makes its own version) It's in the BYO '250 Classic Clone Recipes' mag. I'm gonna give it a shot soon. 

Let me know if you want the recipe. IIRC it involves Brettanomyces and blending a base beer with a Black beer...more work than I'm normally up for but I reckon it may be worth it!

SS

oh heres one on the BYO website that doesn't involve Brett. Click.


----------



## cam89brewer (24/4/12)

Would it really change the end result that much if I just fermented it all in the same fermenter?


----------



## cam89brewer (24/4/12)

brewtas said:


> I brewed the Export Stout recipe from Brewing Classic Styles and it had about the same amount of Roasted Barley. Tasted great. Give it a go I reckon and then you can made adjustments for the next brew.



Did you use a recipe similar to the link above?


----------



## cam89brewer (27/4/12)

This is now the recipe that I have come up with: (I thought that it would be best to start off simple as to have a base to work on if it needs any improvements)

19 litres OG: (1.052 to 1.061) FG: (1.011 to 1.014)

3.5kg Joe White Traditional Ale Malt
1kg Flaked barley
400g Roasted Barley
100g Caramalt

60g of EKG @ 60mins = 41.4IBU

I don't have a reason to order anything else from grain and grape so I think I may just go with a simple US-05 that I have on hand as it is a dry yeast....

What are every ones thoughts on this?


----------



## humulus (27/4/12)

dr K said:


> Read "Stout" by Lewis.
> Guinness do have a Flavour Extract that they send to international contract brewers.
> The real guiness twang is likely attributed to Brett Anomalous/Clausneii, although having sampled much Guinness from various bars and cans over the last 30 years in Australia, tasted some great and some, well...I suggest that the twang we get here is entirely due to bad practise by the publican (even in an "Irish" pub Guiness is not a big seller), is old beer in uncleansed lines, not thats its going to give you botulism.
> 
> K


+10000000000 Dr K :lol:


----------



## neonmeate (27/4/12)

cambrew said:


> This is now the recipe that I have come up with: (I thought that it would be best to start off simple as to have a base to work on if it needs any improvements)
> 
> 19 litres OG: (1.052 to 1.061) FG: (1.011 to 1.014)
> 
> ...



double the hops and the RB and ramp it up to 1070!


----------



## cam89brewer (27/4/12)

Yeh I think I made a mistake when I said foreign extra stout as I am actually trying to get close to the Extra stout 6% brewed under licence by fosters. I my self would prefer the other but it is for my Dad who drinks this fairly often so I offered to brew it for him.


----------



## neonmeate (27/4/12)

cambrew said:


> Yeh I think I made a mistake when I said foreign extra stout as I am actually trying to get close to the Extra stout 6% brewed under licence by fosters. I my self would prefer the other but it is for my Dad who drinks this fairly often so I offered to brew it for him.


gotcha

you should try the nigerian foreign extra sometime. that is bretty.


----------



## Tony (27/4/12)

dr K said:


> Read "Stout" by Lewis.
> Guinness do have a Flavour Extract that they send to international contract brewers.
> The real guiness twang is likely attributed to Brett Anomalous/Clausneii, although having sampled much Guinness from various bars and cans over the last 30 years in Australia, tasted some great and some, well...I suggest that the twang we get here is entirely due to bad practise by the publican (even in an "Irish" pub Guiness is not a big seller), is old beer in uncleansed lines, not thats its going to give you botulism.
> 
> K



Yeah one of my favorite things is to duck down to the local and get a pint of Guinness..... but sadly it seems to have turned into VB with some dark extract added...... has far too much Co2 in it and just isnt the same as it used to be.

nothing pisses me off more than this brewed under license shit......Grrrrrrrr

Sorry for the off topic.

I have just ordered 2kg of roast barley to play with, and am seriously thinking of looking into a nitrogen setup to have either a stout or a bitter on tap on nitrogen full time. 

as far as recipes go....... you cant go past ale malt, 10% flaked barley, a bit of crystal or the like, and Roast barley to color and taste.

As for a stronger version... just up the percentages


----------



## cam89brewer (27/4/12)

Cheers guys! :icon_chickcheers: If I am lucky I might end up with something better than the real thing....


----------



## Tony (27/4/12)

wont be hard


----------



## brewtas (27/4/12)

cambrew said:


> Did you use a recipe similar to the link above?



Nah, it wasn't a clone, just a version of the style. Here's my recipe. Still good though.


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/12)

cambrew said:


> Yeh I think I made a mistake when I said foreign extra stout as I am actually trying to get close to the Extra stout 6% brewed under licence by fosters. I my self would prefer the other but it is for my Dad who drinks this fairly often so I offered to brew it for him.



At the risk of sounding like a cracked record, Tony - as with very many other Aussies - has totally confused the 4.3% nitro keg version of Guinness with the 6% FES brewed here and bottled, but not kegged. Oranges and apples.

The use of US-05 would be way off the mark. If you are looking to brew the Aussie 6% version, which is unique to Australia, you should preferably use a lager yeast and ferment fairly cool. A good yeast would be the Wyeast Danish liquid yeast. 

When Guinness entered the BUL market in Australia in a big way, Tooheys got the contract but because their ale making plant was restricted - and no doubt fully stretched making Tooheys Old - they signed up on the proviso that they could do the beer as a lager. Guinness agreed, provided Tooheys used the Roast Barley based concentrate shipped from Dublin. 

Later the contract was won by CUB and they continued to brew it as a lager. The 6% jobbie, as opposed to the keg swill, is a very decent drop indeed. However I noticed last time I had a few bottles that it's reasonably light in colour and is quite see through at the bottom of the glass if you tilt and look through. I'd tend not to use more than say 300g RB in it (I often use up to a kilo in more robust brews)


On the lager subject, no need to panic - you can start it at around 14 and let it drift up to around 19, not necessary to chill the guts out of it or lager for months.


----------

